# el grande foutain



## diver123 (Oct 12, 2010)

Who carries the el grande fountain pen in *gold titanium*? Prefer an IAP member,sponcer,or vender. I only need one. Shipping is gonna kill me on this isnt it for one pen?
shaun


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't know if there are others but Berea is the importers and AS is one of their biggest resellers .
http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/sets/ElGrande_Fountain_Pen_Titanium_Gold.html
http://www.arizonasilhouetteinc.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65&products_id=128


----------

